# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Ищу программу

## Booooo

Решил тут поднять своим сайтам ТИЦ и ПР, нашел базу блогов, собираюсь коментировать вручную, у них у всех одинаковые формы, и все постоянно приходится за полнять из текстовика, копировать-вставить, хотелось бы облегчить хоть чуть чуть старания:)
Есть ли програмка с которой можно типа такого: Зашел на блог, кнопку программы нажал, необходимые данные заполнились в форму на странице, заполнил коментарий сам, и отправил...
Сайтов у меня 5, получается как бы 5 проектов...
Для заполнения формы на сайте нужно всего 3 поля: Имя, эмайл и адрес сайта... Блоги на Word Press :)
Пользуюсь браузером Оперой.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...Есть ли програмка...


Есть всякие iNetFormFiller / RoboForm / ...

----------


## Booooo

Нашел выход... Пользуюсь allsubmiter, полуавтоматической регистрацией, загружаешь страницу, а там уже все введено, остается написать комент и отправить :)

----------

